# SILVESTER 2013/2014



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Heyyyy,
habt ihr schon Feuerwerk bestellt? Wenn ja für wie viel?
Lasst hier einfach mal über Silvester und eure Erwartungen sprechen und über alles was irgendwie mit Silvester zutun hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. November 2013)

Ich verfeuere mein Geld als Feuerwerk nicht, es reicht mir, wenn ich anderen dabei zuschauen kann.


----------



## Schiassomat (10. November 2013)

Ich komm immer so auf 160 bis 200€ man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Gekauft wird aber meisten erst drei Tage nach Weihnachten bei meinem Feuerwerkhändler des Vertrauens


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

Ich investier mein Geld lieber in eine Schutzplane für mein Auto.
Gibt genug Idioten die neben parkenden Autos ihr Feuerwerk anzünden.


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Mein Ziel ist unter 100€ zu bleiben, mal sehen ob ich es dieses Jahr schaffe.
Habt ihr euch schonmal die boosterblume angekuckt? Die geht richtig ab!


----------



## Schiassomat (10. November 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich investier mein Geld lieber in eine Schutzplane für mein Auto.
> Gibt genug Idioten die neben parkenden Autos ihr Feuerwerk anzünden.



Solange die das nicht unter deinem Auto machen ist`s ja noch harmlos


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

Die Lackschäden bezahlt dann wer?


----------



## Schiassomat (10. November 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Lackschäden bezahlt dann wer?



Darfst doch nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen was man schreibt, natürlich ist das schei**e.

Ich kaufe seit zwei Jahren alles von Pyro Group Europe, ist so ziemlich das beste was ich so bis jetzt hatte.

Diese drei Batterien kauf ich mir z.B. sehr gerne.
Pyro Group Europe - Cake ABC (Silvesterfeuerwerk) - YouTube

Kosten so ca.70 bis 80€ alle drei zusammen.


----------



## Metalic (10. November 2013)

Habe seit Jahren kein Geld mehr dafür ausgegeben. 
Sehe auch absolut keinen Reiz mehr darin. Ich mein ich schau mir das Feuerwerk gerne an. Aber dafür zahlen... ne danke. Die Bekannten mit denen ich feier bringen immer mal was vom Bund mit oder aus unseren ost-europäischen Nachbarländern. Jedes Mal ein Genuss wenn in der Nachbarschaft die Alarmanlagen vom Knall auslösen.  Nur in die Hand nehm ich die Dinger nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (10. November 2013)

Wisst ihr was noch nen geileres Gefühl gibt als bei nem 5 Minuten Feuerwerk zuzuschauen, 
Statt 10€ zu verballern, zu nem Obdachlosen gehen und ihm nen 10€ schein in die Hand drücken, ich wette das gute gefühl geht laenger als bei nem Feuerwerk  

Kurzum ich werd auch nix verballern is mir die kohle zu schad für.


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Habe seit Jahren kein Geld mehr dafür ausgegeben.
> Sehe auch absolut keinen Reiz mehr darin. Ich mein ich schau mir das Feuerwerk gerne an. Aber dafür zahlen... ne danke. Die Bekannten mit denen ich feier bringen immer mal was vom Bund mit oder aus unseren ost-europäischen Nachbarländern. Jedes Mal ein Genuss wenn in der Nachbarschaft die Alarmanlagen vom Knall auslösen.  Nur in die Hand nehm ich die Dinger nicht.



Ja die osteuropäischen Länder haben auch ihre Vorteile... Dieses Jahr wird bei uns evtl auch von den Nachbarn 'ne kugelbombe geholt  ich freu mich schon riesig.
Aber ein bisschen Geldverschwendung ist es leider wirklich.


----------



## Metalic (10. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was noch nen geileres Gefühl gibt als bei nem 5 Minuten Feuerwerk zuzuschauen,
> Statt 10€ zu verballern, zu nem Obdachlosen gehen und ihm nen 10€ schein in die Hand drücken, ich wette das gute gefühl geht laenger als bei nem Feuerwerk
> 
> Kurzum ich werd auch nix verballern is mir die kohle zu schad für.



Ich bin kein Unmensch. Aber spendier dem armen Schwein lieber was warmes zu Essen und zu trinken. Die 10€ in Bar werden eh wieder in was Hochprozentiges investiert oder gehen an den nächsten der ihn da nur zum betteln hingesetzt hat.

Sry für den OT


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Unmensch. Aber spendier dem armen Schwein lieber was warmes zu Essen und zu trinken. Die 10€ in Bar werden eh wieder in was Hochprozentiges investiert oder gehen an den nächsten der ihn da nur zum betteln hingesetzt hat.
> 
> Sry für den OT



Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt genauso. Ne Warme Suppe oder ne Tüte Brötchen Tuns auch. Aber wofür gibt es die Tafeln?


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

> Wisst ihr was noch nen geileres Gefühl gibt als bei nem 5 Minuten Feuerwerk zuzuschauen,
> Statt 10€ zu verballern, zu nem Obdachlosen gehen und ihm nen 10€ schein in die Hand drücken, ich wette das gute gefühl geht laenger als bei nem Feuerwerk
> 
> Kurzum ich werd auch nix verballern is mir die kohle zu schad für.


Du bist hier in einem Hardware-Forum, d.h. du bist wahrscheinlich relativ Computer-affin.
Es ist auch recht unwahrscheinlich, dass du den Rechner nur für's arbeiten nutzt und dich hier für Word Word-Problem angemeldet hast. Deswegen: wo ist der Unterschied, ob du dein Geld für Computer, HiFi, Autos oder eben für Feuerwerk ausgibst?
Ich bin sicher, der Obdachlose freut sich über die 300€, die für 'ne neue Grafikkarte geplant waren noch viel mehr. 
@Topic: Silvester wird im Ausland gefeiert, weil naja ihr wisst schon die BAM nervt.
Deswegen bin ich derzeit auch erst bei 50€ (für Klasse 2 Feuerwerk), der Rest wird dann in BKS umgesetzt. Mal sehen wie viel.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was noch nen geileres Gefühl gibt als bei nem 5 Minuten Feuerwerk zuzuschauen,
> Statt 10€ zu verballern, zu nem Obdachlosen gehen und ihm nen 10€ schein in die Hand drücken, ich wette das gute gefühl geht laenger als bei nem Feuerwerk
> 
> Kurzum ich werd auch nix verballern is mir die kohle zu schad für.


 Ach der holt sich eh nur 2x den billigsten Schnaps den er findet.

Viel mehr gute Laune kannst du mit den 10 Euro haben wenn du sie zusammen mit ein paar Kumpels in Marie Johanna investierst. (also nette Damen  )


@T:
Vermutlich gar nix.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2013)

Bei mir gibts heuer nix, mich hat ne Schwedin eingeladen, Silvester bei ihr zu feiern, da hab ich nicht zweimal überlegt, Flug wird gebucht 
Komme damit aber wohl >200€ raus... Scheiss drauf^^


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Du bist hier in einem Hardware-Forum, d.h. du bist wahrscheinlich relativ Computer-affin.
> Es ist auch recht unwahrscheinlich, dass du den Rechner nur für's arbeiten nutzt und dich hier für Word Word-Problem angemeldet hast. Deswegen: wo ist der Unterschied, ob du dein Geld für Computer, HiFi, Autos oder eben für Feuerwerk ausgibst?
> Ich bin sicher, der Obdachlose freut sich über die 300€, die für 'ne neue Grafikkarte geplant war noch viel mehr.
> @Topic: Silvester wird im Ausland gefeiert, weil naja ihr wisst schon die BAM nervt.
> Deswegen bin ich derzeit auch erst bei 50€ (für Klasse 2 Feuerwerk), der Rest wird dann in BKS umgesetzt. Mal sehen wie viel.



Sehe ich auch so (sowohl mit dem Obdachlosen als auch mit der bam-Kacke)


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ach der holt sich eh nur 2x den billigsten Schnaps den er findet.
> 
> Viel mehr gute Laune kannst du mit den 10 Euro haben wenn du sie zusammen mit ein paar Kumpels in Marie Johanna investierst. (also nette Damen  )
> 
> ...



Mit Abstand das wo ich am meisten heute Abend drüber lachen werde


----------



## dekay55 (10. November 2013)

Wo der unterschied ist ? Wenn ich für 300€ ne Grafikkarte kaufe, hab ich ne Grafikkarte und dementsprechend auch spass damit. Wenn ich Feuerwerk kaufe das in die Luft jage hab ich vieleicht 2 minuten spass und das wars. Wenn du die frage ernsthaft gestellt hast, dann solltest du erstmal drüber nachdenken und nicht ich  Allein mal auf rein Psychologischer ebene nachdenken, dann merkst du wie unsinnig die frage war  


Und was obdachlose angeht, ich weis da schon ziemlich genau wer sich saufen kauft, und wer nicht, heißt ja nicht das ich dem erst besten 10€ geben würde bzw gebe


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wo der unterschied ist ? Wenn ich für 300€ ne Grafikkarte kaufe, hab ich ne Grafikkarte und dementsprechend auch spass damit. Wenn ich Feuerwerk kaufe das in die Luft jage hab ich vieleicht 2 minuten spass und das wars. Wenn du die frage ernsthaft gestellt hast, dann solltest du erstmal drüber nachdenken und nicht ich  Allein mal auf rein Psychologischer ebene nachdenken, dann merkst du wie unsinnig die frage war
> 
> Und was obdachlose angeht, ich weis da schon ziemlich genau wer sich saufen kauft, und wer nicht, heißt ja nicht das ich dem erst besten 10€ geben würde bzw gebe



Ja und einige haben halt lieber Spaß mit einem 300€ Feuerwerk...


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wo der unterschied ist ? Wenn ich für 300€ ne Grafikkarte kaufe, hab ich ne Grafikkarte und dementsprechend auch spass damit. Wenn ich Feuerwerk kaufe das in die Luft jage hab ich vieleicht 2 minuten spass und das wars. Wenn du die frage ernsthaft gestellt hast, dann solltest du erstmal drüber nachdenken und nicht ich  Allein mal auf rein Psychologischer ebene nachdenken, dann merkst du wie unsinnig die frage war
> 
> 
> Und was obdachlose angeht, ich weis da schon ziemlich genau wer sich saufen kauft, und wer nicht, heißt ja nicht das ich dem erst besten 10€ geben würde bzw gebe


 
Ziemlich arrogant zu behaupten, jeder müsste Spaß so haben, wie du ihn hast, meinst du nicht?


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heuer nix, mich hat ne Schwedin eingeladen, Silvester bei ihr zu feiern, da hab ich nicht zweimal überlegt, Flug wird gebucht
> Komme damit aber wohl >200€ raus... Scheiss drauf^^



Jaja bei dir wird dann mit etwas anderem geschossen


----------



## Malkav85 (10. November 2013)

Ich bin zwar schon fast 30, aber ich liebe Explosionen  Ergo wirds dieses Jahr wieder bunt und laut  Aber Unter 100 Euro werde ich definitiv bleiben.

Vor 4 Jahren hab ich max. 50 Euro ausgegeben und wir waren zu viert 3 stunden draußen ^^


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar schon fast 30, aber ich liebe Explosionen  Ergo wirds dieses Jahr wieder bunt und laut  Aber Unter 100 Euro werde ich definitiv bleiben.
> 
> Vor 4 Jahren hab ich max. 50 Euro ausgegeben und wir waren zu viert 3 stunden draußen ^^



Letztes Jahr bei meinem Freund war auch richtig geil. So um die 2000 Böller und mäßig Batterien
Insgesamt haben wir dort bestimmt 700€ in den Himmel geschossen


----------



## Schiassomat (10. November 2013)

LucaGurke249 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr bei meinem Freund war auch richtig geil. So um die 2000 Böller und mäßig Batterien
> Insgesamt haben wir dort bestimmt 700€ in den Himmel geschossen



Denkt doch mal einer an die Kinder aaaa Tiere, ach ist doch auch egal


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2013)

Was ich schon gekauft habe:
- Eine volle Sauerstoffflasche 10l 
- Und 11KG Propangas
- Gaaanz große Kunststofftüten


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was ich schon gekauft habe:
> - Eine volle Sauerstoffflasche 10l
> - Und 11KG Propangas
> - Gaaanz große Kunststofftüten


 
Du hast nen Vogel 

Ich investiere eigentlich nur 20€ in China Kracher und so n Zeug. Wenn ich was schönes buntes will dann drück ich nem bekannten Feuerwerkler 50€ 
inne Hand und bekomme was feines selbst gemachtes


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2013)

LucaGurke249 schrieb:


> Jaja bei dir wird dann mit etwas anderem geschossen


 
Hoff ich mal


----------



## Beam39 (11. November 2013)

Von normalen Böllern halte ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nix mehr.. Irgendwie langweilig: Anzünden, werfen, puff. Benutze deswegen ne Schreckschuss mit paar Pyroaufsätzen wobei ich es da auch nich mehr so wild angehe.. Ein paar hundert Schuss, ein paar Pyroaufsätze und dann hat sich die Sache.

Mehr als 100€ wirds dann auch nicht.


----------



## jamie (11. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Von normalen Böllern halte ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nix mehr.. Irgendwie langweilig: Anzünden, werfen, puff. Benutze deswegen ne Schreckschuss mit paar Pyroaufsätzen wobei ich es da auch nich mehr so wild angehe.. Ein paar hundert Schuss, ein paar Pyroaufsätze und dann hat sich die Sache.
> 
> Mehr als 100€ wirds dann auch nicht.


 
Liegt an den deutschen Gesetzen. Den zerfetzenden Knall eines guten BKS-Knallers vergisst du so schnell nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. November 2013)

Ich habe früher mehr als 100€ in Feuerwerk investiert, als ich aber vor ein paar Jahren das Glasdach des Carports durchschossen habe (als die Rakete wieder runterkam, hat sie ein Loch in das (Plexi)glas geschossen, gebe ich nicht mehr so viel aus


----------



## heldarious (11. November 2013)

Ich schaue auch lieber anderen Leuten zu und geh von dem übrigen Geld essen


----------



## xfreakyliikeme (24. Dezember 2013)

HAHA.
Ich arbeite bei WECO, ich bekomme ein mitarbeiter packet, im wert von ca. 200€ (geschenkt)


----------



## LucaGurke249 (27. Dezember 2013)

Könntest du als Mitarbeiter auch an Neuheiten, die noch nicht raus sind rankommen?


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Dezember 2013)

Feuerwerk, ich sperr mich in den Keller runter, und warte bis es vorbei ist.


----------



## The_Trasher (28. Dezember 2013)

An Sylvester gibts nur eines: Böllern, böllern, böllern.


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich kauf mir ein 1000W Netzteil für 30€ dann hab ich den besten Böller


----------



## ebastler (28. Dezember 2013)

Super Flower machen nette Blütenmuster beim platzen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich investier mein Geld lieber in eine Schutzplane für mein Auto.
> Gibt genug Idioten die neben parkenden Autos ihr Feuerwerk anzünden.



Ja das Vergnügen hatte ich auch schon, die ganze Motorhaube wies mehrere ca. 30cm große Brandstellen auf. Ich hatte es im Urin und den besseren Wagen in die Werkstatt geparkt und so war es nicht ganz so tragisch da die Haube noch ein Rohteil ohne Lack war.
 Die Zeiten wo ich Geld verbrenne sind längst vorbei und die Ballerei geht mir schon eher auf die Nüsse. Mein Arbeitgeber wird wohl auch dieses Jahr ein Sortiment springen lassen wie auch immer den Weihnachtsbaum den ich gleich verschenke


----------

